# Mini da £65 from amazon can’t go wrong



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a min da don't think you can go wrong with this.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Are they 3” pads and any link please


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Are they 3" pads and any link please


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07HXRGTPM?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

The pads are 3 inch backing Velcro and the pad face is 4 inch


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Hasan1 said:


> If anyone is looking for a min da don't think you can go wrong with this.
> spta mini polisher - YouTube


Thanks for the post, I ordered one on Friday and it arrived today, the polisher itself feels like a solid piece of kit but I'll probably get myself some better pads. I've only spun it up in the garage and not tried it on a panel yet but I've no reason to think it won't be up to the job of bumpers, pillars and door shuts etc. I've been after a mini polisher for a while but couldn't justify paying the prices the top end manufactures ask for a tool I'll only use 5 or 6 times a year. Thanks again for the heads-up. :buffer:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Totally silly Q , as its the same thread as the "full size" DA's , a standard 4inch backing plate Could/should fit ?

(im on a Seriously limited budget and at £66 this is Just within range , esp when i add some decent pads , so if it would do 4inch backing plate for 5inch pads and given i have 1 car and wouldnt want to be machine polishing it more than once every 2-3 years,, the thought is to use this as The da )


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

The pad was attached when it arrived so I haven't checked the thread size. I understand your thinking and I guess it maybe possible to fit a larger pad this might cause additional load to the motor in excess of what it was designed for. I picked up a 5" DA(6" pads) from Halfords about a year ago in their sales for around the £80 mark I've used it to correct 5 cars so far and I've been very happy with it (my experiance with DA's is very limited though) I think you'd be better off looking for a polisher that is designed for the pad size you want to use, here's a link to the budget one I bought from Halfords, it might be worth keeping an eye on in the end of year sales https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...am-cleaners/halfords-dual-action-car-polisher


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

*Scrap my above post* - Check out this one from one of the forum sponsers https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/das-6-v2-dual-action-polisher
£79 plus I'm sure cleanyourcar have a discount code I just can't remember off the top of my head. From the info I have read a lot of the weekend warriors on here use the DAS-6


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I got one of these last week . Looks a decent bit of kit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I used mine at the weekend to polish some headlights, it works fine although the switch is a little difficult to switch on. I will be replacing the pads but for £65 I'm happy!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks very similar to the version in2detailing sell but £28 cheaper.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I have some 85mm scholl pads that will work a treat with this machine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I've just bought this mini pad set for my Do-Do da m/c

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-80mm-2...h=item23a6a0a7e5:g:4zIAAOSwKA5b0DZU:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I think it is the same item but with different branding.
If you go on AliExpress it is there. 
Lets face it, they are made in China so why not try to order one and save the extra money!
I've ordered a few bits off AliExpress and saved a fortune. An example is the Nicety PTG. £80 but over here well more than double. Bargain.



GSVHammer said:


> It looks very similar to the version in2detailing sell but £28 cheaper.


----------

